# Moving to Mallorca



## la.carson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm completely and totally new to these forums and I'm looking for a bit (well, a lot) of advice.
I've been researching day in and day out about moving to Mallorca, I have been going there since I was very young and love the country. I'm currently only 20 so I don't plan on moving anytime soon as I have a lot of planning to do. I'm aware that you need to speak Spanish or better, Catalan, so I have been learning Spanish to start me off these past couple of months. But I still have lots of big questions...

- What is the best business to get into? I've already read that bars and cafes etc are very risky as it is hard to tell whether they will be successful, especially due to the fact everyone is all inclusive. But what about a bookies? (Haha, unsure on this one but people love to bet...) Just wondering if anyone has better ideas?

-When moving country, how much money did you all, if you have moved away, how much did you leave your country with?

-Is it better to buy or rent a property?

-Is there anywhere in Mallorca I can get advice? I'm going this year so preferably someone English as my Spanish is basic right now.

-And can people just help in general.... you know like with do I need a VISA etc? I'm desperate to get the helll out of here and do not want to still be living where I currently live when I'm 25.

HELP PLEASE.   :wave:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. first of all, as long as you are an EU citizen - which if you're British then you are, you dont need a visa.

As for employment, well its tough because Spain has such high unemployment and the rules to start up a business arent simple, quick or cheap.

My advice first and foremost is to go over there for some fact finding missions. Look and ask around, see how you find it and if you can see a niche in the market or indeed find employment. Dont burn your UK bridges tho.

Its better to rent rather than buy, so that you can move around if necessary and property isnt selling too well and it would help to speak the language, altho I believe its pretty multinational in Mallorca, it would help

Jo xxx


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi!

I lived in Mallorca for almost 8 years. I can tell you its incredibly expensive to rent. Depends on where you would like to live. I used to live in Alcudia in the north of the island and we paid 500euros per month to rent a bedsit plus water and electricity on top. Its cheaper if you live inland but there wont be much work there and the public transport isn't very good.

My honest advice would be as you are so young, find yourself a bar or restaurant job for 6 months and get a really good feel for it first. I dont want to seem to negative but it really isnt as easy as it seems. Remember that Mallorca is mainly a seasonal work island, competition for any jobs in the winter months is extremely high. If you do decide to look for work you will need to be there by the beginning of April to start looking for jobs, its just a case of going door to door asking for work. Places generally open around Easter time.

You'll need all of your paperwork in place before you start looking for work because employers wont wait for you. You need your residency to be able to work legally and in Mallorca the authorities do check on workers paperwork regularly. 

To rent, you normally need to out a least one month, sometimes 2 months rent down as a deposit and pay your first month in advance. There are plenty of places to rent privatly because agencies charge high admin fees.

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## la.carson (Mar 31, 2014)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. first of all, as long as you are an EU citizen - which if you're British then you are, you dont need a visa.
> 
> As for employment, well its tough because Spain has such high unemployment and the rules to start up a business arent simple, quick or cheap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. What are the best businesses going at the minute in Mallorca? And what I mean is, what would you say is most successful? I'm trying to find the right thing and go down the right path but really need to take everything into consideration first.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

la.carson said:


> Thanks for replying. What are the best businesses going at the minute in Mallorca? And what I mean is, what would you say is most successful? I'm trying to find the right thing and go down the right path but really need to take everything into consideration first.


 If I knew that I'd be there doing it lol!!!!!! The best thing you can do is visit and have a good look around. see if you can see a niche in the market or simply find some employment to enable you to get a better feel???


Jo xxx


----------



## la.carson (Mar 31, 2014)

jojo said:


> If I knew that I'd be there doing it lol!!!!!! The best thing you can do is visit and have a good look around. see if you can see a niche in the market or simply find some employment to enable you to get a better feel???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Haha fair enough!  I'm going in August to find out as much as I can, have a few family friends there too so maybe they too can help! Thanks for your help


----------



## la.carson (Mar 31, 2014)

ZFord said:


> Hi!
> 
> I lived in Mallorca for almost 8 years. I can tell you its incredibly expensive to rent. Depends on where you would like to live. I used to live in Alcudia in the north of the island and we paid 500euros per month to rent a bedsit plus water and electricity on top. Its cheaper if you live inland but there wont be much work there and the public transport isn't very good.
> 
> ...


Sorry must have missed your comment yesterday! Thanks for replying. Yeah Alcudia is where I am looking to move to eventually. I have been considering bar work though I know it is only seasonal, however someone suggested yacht cleaning and servicing?! I hadn't even thought or knew about this but I'm unsure what you need to even do that, haha. I'm trying to keep options open so hopefully when I go on holiday there in August I can find out a little more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ZFord said:


> Hi!
> 
> I lived in Mallorca for almost 8 years. I can tell you its incredibly expensive to rent. Depends on where you would like to live. I used to live in Alcudia in the north of the island and we paid 500euros per month to rent a bedsit plus water and electricity on top. Its cheaper if you live inland but there wont be much work there and the public transport isn't very good.
> 
> ...


Is there still plenty of bar work available in Majorca for people who just drop in?
What kind of hours and conditions do you get?


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is there still plenty of bar work available in Majorca for people who just drop in?
> What kind of hours and conditions do you get?


I can only reply based on my experiences and what I know of friends still working there. I was with the same employer for 7 years and my boyfriend will be starting his tenth year this month with the same employer. We have/had fixed term seasonal work contracts. This means my boyfriends employer is obligated to re-hire him every year on the same terms (ie salary and hours) as is stated in his original contract. If his employer does not want to re-employ him then he has it in his contractthat he will be paid a maximum of 6 months wages a redundancy or if he is sacked his employer must state why in writing and emoyees can appeal this. This type of contract, as far as I am aware is not offered anymore. It is like goldust which is why employees do not leave their employers once they sign this type of contract!

From what I have heard is commonplace now is that employers offfer short term contracts so that they can keep turning staff over. What I mean is that by law, on seasonal contracts, once you finish your third seasonal contract with the same employer they are obligated by law to give you a fixed term seasonal contract. With the recession, this is not in the employers best interest so they keep a high staff turnover to avoid this. Within the first 3 contracts, they do not have to give a reason not to re-hire you.

so, for ths reason yes I think you could find bar work fairly easy but do your research on your employer first and ask around because you could find yourself out of work quickly without a good explanation. 

As I said before, this is based on my experiences and what I have heard from friends who still live their. I am by no means an employment expert!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ZFord said:


> I can only reply based on my experiences and what I know of friends still working there. I was with the same employer for 7 years and my boyfriend will be starting his tenth year this month with the same employer. We have/had fixed term seasonal work contracts. This means my boyfriends employer is obligated to re-hire him every year on the same terms (ie salary and hours) as is stated in his original contract. If his employer does not want to re-employ him then he has it in his contractthat he will be paid a maximum of 6 months wages a redundancy or if he is sacked his employer must state why in writing and emoyees can appeal this. This type of contract, as far as I am aware is not offered anymore. It is like goldust which is why employees do not leave their employers once they sign this type of contract!
> 
> From what I have heard is commonplace now is that employers offfer short term contracts so that they can keep turning staff over. What I mean is that by law, on seasonal contracts, once you finish your third seasonal contract with the same employer they are obligated by law to give you a fixed term seasonal contract. With the recession, this is not in the employers best interest so they keep a high staff turnover to avoid this. Within the first 3 contracts, they do not have to give a reason not to re-hire you.
> 
> ...


There is mass unemployment in Spain and the islands tho - and that makes jobs, seasonal or otherwise hard to come by, especially for someone who isnt even there yet. And nowadays, to gain any health benefits and residencia, you need an employment contract

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ZFord said:


> I can only reply based on my experiences and what I know of friends still working there. I was with the same employer for 7 years and my boyfriend will be starting his tenth year this month with the same employer. We have/had fixed term seasonal work contracts. This means my boyfriends employer is obligated to re-hire him every year on the same terms (ie salary and hours) as is stated in his original contract. If his employer does not want to re-employ him then he has it in his contractthat he will be paid a maximum of 6 months wages a redundancy or if he is sacked his employer must state why in writing and emoyees can appeal this. This type of contract, as far as I am aware is not offered anymore. It is like goldust which is why employees do not leave their employers once they sign this type of contract!
> 
> From what I have heard is commonplace now is that employers offfer short term contracts so that they can keep turning staff over. What I mean is that by law, on seasonal contracts, once you finish your third seasonal contract with the same employer they are obligated by law to give you a fixed term seasonal contract. With the recession, this is not in the employers best interest so they keep a high staff turnover to avoid this. Within the first 3 contracts, they do not have to give a reason not to re-hire you.
> 
> ...


Are the wages paid enough to keep you all winter?


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

jojo said:


> There is mass unemployment in Spain and the islands tho - and that makes jobs, seasonal or otherwise hard to come by, especially for someone who isnt even there yet. And nowadays, to gain any health benefits and residencia, you need an employment contract
> 
> Jo xxx


Just want to clarify that when I said it would be fairly easy to find work I mean that you walk into a job fairly easy but the liklehood is that it would be illegal or on a months contract at a time. Unemployment is, of course, very high throughout Spain but its been reported that reservations are up in hotels in Mallorca this summer and some bars have already opened for early visitors (normally in Alcudia they open after Easter depending on the weather).

I think its absolutley vital that anyone moving to Spain should have a good level of Spanish before they move. A friend of mine used to charge to help Brits translate in government offices in Mallorca but now they will only allow the person with the query or making the claim to enter. 

Another piece 8f advice (sorry its so long!) try to make at least one fact finding visit during the winter months because this is the only way to get a good feel for the place you want to move to all year round. You wouldn't believe the difference in a place like Mallorca during the summers and winter months, its like a ghost town with everything closed!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ZFord said:


> Just want to clarify that when I said it would be fairly easy to find work I mean that you walk into a job fairly easy but the liklehood is that it would be illegal or on a months contract at a time. Unemployment is, of course, very high throughout Spain but its been reported that reservations are up in hotels in Mallorca this summer and some bars have already opened for early visitors (normally in Alcudia they open after Easter depending on the weather).
> 
> I think its absolutley vital that anyone moving to Spain should have a good level of Spanish before they move. A friend of mine used to charge to help Brits translate in government offices in Mallorca but now they will only allow the person with the query or making the claim to enter.
> 
> Another piece 8f advice (sorry its so long!) try to make at least one fact finding visit during the winter months because this is the only way to get a good feel for the place you want to move to all year round. You wouldn't believe the difference in a place like Mallorca during the summers and winter months, its like a ghost town with everything closed!


I remember Mallorca in the winter - very wet and very windy. In fact there was that book by George Sand "A winter in Majorca" http://www.literarytraveler.com/articles/george-sand-her-majorcan-winter-of-discontent/ altho from a long time ago, I doubt that the weather has changed much since then.

Also tho, without an employment contract these days, you wont be eligible for healthcare or residency.

However, you've obviously hit lucky Zford and I'm incredibly jealous, I guess it was down to timing ?? lol

Jo xxx


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

brocher said:


> Are the wages paid enough to keep you all winter?


Honestly, it depends on how you live. There are some people who move out to tourist areas to work and get caught up it the holiday lifestyle and are out almost every night. If you are sensible and are lucky enough to get a good job then I think it is possible but don't expect too much. For example if you want to live in a 3 bed apartment on your own then then your living costs with be substantially higher than if you have flatmates. You just have to save realky hard but then comes the question of work/life balance and would it be worth it for the individual to make the move. Thats really and individual choice but I would say its very difficult but possible.

Also its worth bearing in mind the benefits system in Spain which is what a lot of people rely on during the winter. As far as I'm aware its still a minimum of 6 months work contract to claim 'Ayuda' and 12 months minimum to claim 'Paro'. So if you are only offered work on a month by month basis and are short of the 6 month minimum, you can't claim anything. So in this case I would say that it would be impossible to live.

This is why many people work seasonal work and return to their hometowns in winter months where it is cheaper to live. However, expats dont have that option if you've moved permanently!

Can I just say I'm sorry my replies are so long!! I'll try and keep them shorter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ZFord said:


> Honestly, it depends on how you live. There are some people who move out to tourist areas to work and get caught up it the holiday lifestyle and are out almost every night. If you are sensible and are lucky enough to get a good job then I think it is possible but don't expect too much. For example if you want to live in a 3 bed apartment on your own then then your living costs with be substantially higher than if you have flatmates. You just have to save realky hard but then comes the question of work/life balance and would it be worth it for the individual to make the move. Thats really and individual choice but I would say its very difficult but possible.
> 
> Also its worth bearing in mind the benefits system in Spain which is what a lot of people rely on during the winter. As far as I'm aware its still a minimum of 6 months work contract to claim 'Ayuda' and 12 months minimum to claim 'Paro'. So if you are only offered work on a month by month basis and are short of the 6 month minimum, you can't claim anything. So in this case I would say that it would be impossible to live.
> 
> ...



Your replies are brilliant!! Dont apologise

Jo xxx


----------



## ZFord (Mar 18, 2014)

jojo said:


> I remember Mallorca in the winter - very wet and very windy. In fact there was that book by George Sand "A winter in Majorca" George Sand, Fredric Chopin, Majorcan Travel | Literary Traveler altho from a long time ago, I doubt that the weather has changed much since then.
> 
> Also tho, without an employment contract these days, you wont be eligible for healthcare or residency.
> 
> ...


I know we've been lucky, and definately a question of good timing!! I didn't know about the change in healthcare and residency, thats going to make things even harder because employers such as bars and restaurants wont wait for you to get yiur paperwork in order. They will want people to start the next day


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ZFord said:


> Honestly, it depends on how you live. There are some people who move out to tourist areas to work and get caught up it the holiday lifestyle and are out almost every night. If you are sensible and are lucky enough to get a good job then I think it is possible but don't expect too much. For example if you want to live in a 3 bed apartment on your own then then your living costs with be substantially higher than if you have flatmates. You just have to save realky hard but then comes the question of work/life balance and would it be worth it for the individual to make the move. Thats really and individual choice but I would say its very difficult but possible.
> 
> Also its worth bearing in mind the benefits system in Spain which is what a lot of people rely on during the winter. As far as I'm aware its still a minimum of 6 months work contract to claim 'Ayuda' and 12 months minimum to claim 'Paro'. So if you are only offered work on a month by month basis and are short of the 6 month minimum, you can't claim anything. So in this case I would say that it would be impossible to live.
> 
> ...


Keep your posts coming and don't shorten them, they are some of the most sensible I've see in a long while! 

People need to understand that they are not going to be able to move to Spain and live the good life on this type of work! 

We see so many posts saying "I will do a bit of bar work or turn my hand to anyhing."


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

My honest opinion?

I wouldn't go to Mallorca.

Small island. Too expensive. Strange clash of cultures between Mallorcans, Germans and Brits.

I thought Mallorca would be relatively rich, but dip into the middle of the island and it's just as economically depressed as anywhere else on the mainland.

You see a stark difference in wealth on that island. I don't like it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ZFord said:


> Honestly, it depends on how you live. There are some people who move out to tourist areas to work and get caught up it the holiday lifestyle and are out almost every night. If you are sensible and are lucky enough to get a good job then I think it is possible but don't expect too much. For example if you want to live in a 3 bed apartment on your own then then your living costs with be substantially higher than if you have flatmates. You just have to save realky hard but then comes the question of work/life balance and would it be worth it for the individual to make the move. Thats really and individual choice but I would say its very difficult but possible.
> 
> Also its worth bearing in mind the benefits system in Spain which is what a lot of people rely on during the winter. As far as I'm aware its still a minimum of 6 months work contract to claim 'Ayuda' and 12 months minimum to claim 'Paro'. So if you are only offered work on a month by month basis and are short of the 6 month minimum, you can't claim anything. So in this case I would say that it would be impossible to live.
> 
> ...


Your second post gives a lot more, imo, essential information. If you don't give people that extra info they may well go away with a untrue picture. You need to make "longer" posts in order to give the right info, so carry on doing it please.
Don't forget that quite a number of new people here have a sketchy idea of Spain to say the least, and a fair few of them would jump on the next plane over if they could and expect to find a steady job within a week. 
Posts like yours can tell them what living in Spain is really like.


----------

